# You Home made Shanty Sled...Lets see em!



## TrekJeff

I'm looking for ideas...what ya got?


----------



## reflexshooter

8'(L)x4'(W)x5'(H). Folds down to fit in the back of a shortbox pickup and rides on homemade runners. Top pic is folded up, we didn't take time to tuck in the tarp. Bottom pic opened up for fishing. Spent about $80 on material.


----------



## ibthetrout

I've got one I will be finishing tonight. Version 2. Last year I made one that was a 1/2" conduit frame with a wood box on top (1"x6"sides, 1/2" plywood bottom). It worked....until I took it out to LSC and pulled it behind the 3 wheeler and abused the hell out it. Version 2 has a 3/4" conduit frame and my shanty slides underneath the box on a "shelf".

My shanty originally had skis on it, but being low to the ground it was hell to pull when there was more than a few inches of snow. The sleds I have made raises everything up by about 18" and slide great. The new one should haul all kinds of gear. I'll post a pic of it when I finish tonight. got to get er ready for the weekend!


----------



## reflexshooter

ibthetrout said:


> I've got one I will be finishing tonight. Version 2. Last year I made one that was a 1/2" conduit frame with a wood box on top (1"x6"sides, 1/2" plywood bottom). It worked....until I took it out to LSC and pulled it behind the 3 wheeler and abused the hell out it. Version 2 has a 3/4" conduit frame and my shanty slides underneath the box on a "shelf".
> 
> My shanty originally had skis on it, but being low to the ground it was hell to pull when there was more than a few inches of snow. The sleds I have made raises everything up by about 18" and slide great. The new one should haul all kinds of gear. I'll post a pic of it when I finish tonight. got to get er ready for the weekend!


I am anxious to see it. I have another old clam shanty that needs a sled to pull easier. It also needs to be "re-tarped", more mouse holes than canvas when you set it up anymore.


----------



## laslow

I made mine out of thin walled square tubing. 1 1/4" for the bottom, 3/4" for the rails, 1/4" plywood for the floor, and a set of polaris skis welded to the frame. It's heavy duty but will last for ever. It fits a s3000 or DX3000 with an inch of play. It pulls like a dream even behind a two wheel drive machine. More mods could be done, but it serves it's purpose for me.


----------



## dennisthemenace

Here ya go, details on page 12 of the inventions thread.
I've recently cut 4 inches off the length of the posts.


--Dennis--


----------



## STEINFISHSKI




----------



## dennisthemenace

Thats scary! lol
--Dennis--


----------



## The_Don

lol Is there a pack mule on the other end of that rope?


----------



## foxfire69

You have to have that many Augers to go Icefishing! I'll bet you were responsible for the "Swiss Cheese" ice on all those lakes last year!!


----------



## TrekJeff

The_Don said:


> lol Is there a pack mule on the other end of that rope?


LOL I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## ibthetrout

Stein has the coolest sled I've seen yet. I remember when he first posted that. One thing you should keep in mind is what is your use going to be? Mine was built to mainly hand pull, but maybe an occassional orv pull. This sled is heavier than the first version of it, but it should hold up unlike it's predecessor. On this sled the cross members underneath are where I will slid my shanty on. I still need to put a snap on there to keep it in place. I am also going to put a couple of broom holders on the box for my hand auger. I have a rope handle from the first sled I built that I will use for hand pulling. If I use an ATV I will slip the rope through a piece of pvc to make it into a tongue of sorts. Best of both worlds that way. Here is my sled, nothing fancy at all. The main part of the frame is 2 pieces of 3/4" conduit. If you want any more details or pics let me know.


----------



## TrekJeff

ibthetrout said:


> Stein has the coolest sled I've seen yet. I remember when he first posted that. One thing you should keep in mind is what is your use going to be? Mine was built to mainly hand pull, but maybe an occassional orv pull. This sled is heavier than the first version of it, but it should hold up unlike it's predecessor. On this sled the cross members underneath are where I will slid my shanty on. I still need to put a snap on there to keep it in place. I am also going to put a couple of broom holders on the box for my hand auger. I have a rope handle from the first sled I built that I will use for hand pulling. If I use an ATV I will slip the rope through a piece of pvc to make it into a tongue of sorts. Best of both worlds that way. Here is my sled, nothing fancy at all. The main part of the frame is 2 pieces of 3/4" conduit. If you want any more details or pics let me know.


Your design may just be the ticket if I could make it large enough where the shanty would slide in under the wooden compartment you show...I like!!

Good point regarding how I plan on using it. Mainly hand pulling and desined to get my Viking 300 up off the snow/ice and to hold my 4x4ish jet sled. I may just put the Shanty ontop my 4x4ish jetsled and put buckets, and auger ontop and strap things down, But I would prefer to put my shanty on a sled that is elevated from the ice and snow with the other jet sled on top for storage...decisions decisions.


----------



## Burksee

Nice rig there IBTT! More pics when you get a chance please! Maybe one with the shanty and rope? How long of a piece of 3/4 did you use, it looks like one continueous piece!

I have for a long time wanted to build something along the line of a shelf. With shanty underneath and box/covered storage on top so if I wanted to fish without the shanty most if not all of my stuff would be accessable without having to mess with the shanty.


----------



## northlyon

This looks like a good idea, better then the stuff that doesnt fit in the shanty freezing to the ice out side!


----------



## ibthetrout

Thanks for the kind words. I can get you more pics tomorrow. There a 2 ten foot pieces of conduit used, 4 bends in each. The 2 pieces of conduit are spliced together under the box where they meet in the middle. I think the only thing I bought was the conduit, everything else was leftovers from other stuff I have done. One note, if you don't have a 3/4" conduit, beg borrow or steal one! They are expensive to buy! 1/2" benders are cheap, but 1/2" conduit does not hold up, been there and done that last year.

TrekJeff, my shanty is a homemade base with a viking 300 tarp on it. I'll have to get some pics with all my crap loaded up on it.


----------



## TrekJeff

ibthetrout said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I can get you more pics tomorrow. There a 2 ten foot pieces of conduit used, 4 bends in each. The 2 pieces of conduit are spliced together under the box where they meet in the middle. I think the only thing I bought was the conduit, everything else was leftovers from other stuff I have done. One note, if you don't have a 3/4" conduit, beg borrow or steal one! They are expensive to buy! 1/2" benders are cheap, but 1/2" conduit does not hold up, been there and done that last year.
> 
> TrekJeff, my shanty is a homemade base with a viking 300 tarp on it. I'll have to get some pics with all my crap loaded up on it.



Cool! Sounds good! I picked this one up at a church rummage sale for $20. I need to replace the steel spring inside the poles with some shock cord, other than that and two dine size holes, its in great shape....you mention getting 3/4" conduit, if I'm only pulling by hand, is the 1/2 sufficient?


----------



## ibthetrout

If all you do is hand pull then probably yes it would be fine. I built a nice one last year and used it a bunch. Then with one trip to LSC and pulling it behind my 3 wheeler and it was trashed.

I do exactly what Burksee mentioned. I take everything, shanty down below and everything else in the top box. I usually don't setup my shanty until I get cold or want to stay put. Sometimes I haul it out and never even set it up.


----------



## reflexshooter

ibthetrout said:


> Stein has the coolest sled I've seen yet. I remember when he first posted that. One thing you should keep in mind is what is your use going to be? Mine was built to mainly hand pull, but maybe an occassional orv pull. This sled is heavier than the first version of it, but it should hold up unlike it's predecessor. On this sled the cross members underneath are where I will slid my shanty on. I still need to put a snap on there to keep it in place. I am also going to put a couple of broom holders on the box for my hand auger. I have a rope handle from the first sled I built that I will use for hand pulling. If I use an ATV I will slip the rope through a piece of pvc to make it into a tongue of sorts. Best of both worlds that way. Here is my sled, nothing fancy at all. The main part of the frame is 2 pieces of 3/4" conduit. If you want any more details or pics let me know.


Very nice IBTT. Simple cheap and effective. The 3/4" EMT isn't that much is it? I am thinking about getting a piece to use for the ridge poles on my shanty. 3 or 4 bucks for a 10' piece.


----------



## johnd

Just built this one over christmas, 9ft long, 6ft tall, 4ft wide, black canvas with 1/4 inch luan ends. I have a fish trap guide but have three kids that wantto go and had to have something we could all fit in. No hevier than the guide. And i can spear out of it if the kids don't all go.


----------

